

Y Combinator-like acceleration programme at Cambridge University (UK) - pghimire
http://startuplift.com/springboard-accelerate-your-startup/

======
auxbuss
5,000 GBP each over 13 weeks for 6% of the biz. 13 February 2011 deadline.
Acceptance of single founders "highly improbable". Programme starts: 26 April
2011.

------
evancaine
direct link to the website for the accelerator programme:
<http://springboard.com/>

------
auxbuss
One possible problem for a 3 month programme is that most property rental in
the UK is for a minimum of 6 months, and in Cambridge, will eat most of that
£5k. They do say, however, that "We will team you up with someone who will
help you find somewhere to live during the programme."

~~~
JonnieCache
I'd suggest trying to convince them to let you live in the cambridge
university accommodation. Worth a try.

~~~
Chris_Newton
That seems vanishingly unlikely during university term time. Accommodation
arrangements vary widely by college in Cambridge, but in-college facilities
tend to be in high demand regardless.

More generally, does anyone know the story behind this organisation and
programme? £5k/founder is nothing, particularly given the commitment for 13
weeks that the programme seems to require and the living costs in Cambridge,
so the big question must be what is in it for the founders in terms of other
value: advice, networking, etc. The site talks about how intensive the
programme is, but is rather light on details, such as for example what the
founders will really be doing for those three months and who is ultimately
taking ownership of 6% of each company.

It sounds like this could be a valuable opportunity for young entrepreneurs to
gain access to useful insights from those who have gone before, but from the
limited information on the site and everything-newness of it all, I am at
least slightly sceptical about the grandiose claims. 6% of a company is a lot
to give up at such an early stage if you don't really know what you're getting
into and there's no track record to consider...

